# Need holster recommendations for XD9 4"



## IdahoGunMan (Mar 25, 2009)

I'd like to get some recommendations for good quality holsters for my XD9 4"". I'd like to get a good hip holster, as well as an IWB. I don't want to spend more than about $100 (give or take) and I'm open as far as material (Kydex, nylon, or leather).

What are some of you using and happy with?

Russ


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Galco Summer Comfort IWB and Don Hume 721 series OWB work well for me and my M&P. I expect they have a model for your XD also.

The pair will cost around $100 plus freight total.


----------



## Bishop746 (Apr 4, 2008)

Also check out Kramer Gun Leather.


----------



## diskgolfer109 (Feb 19, 2009)

look at dm bullard dual carry 70 bucks


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Carried my XD40 Service and XD9SC in a UBG Canute Model. http://www.ubgholsters.com/ Currently carrying my Sig in a Galco Royal Guard, although I believe the MSRP on that is $125. I have heard really good things about the Summer Comfort from a lot of guys here, and that is within your price range.

No matter what, also factor in a good gun belt. It will up your budget, but well worth the extra cash in terms of comfort and concealability.


----------



## IdahoGunMan (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback! I'll check these out. Thanks again -- Russ


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

The summer comfort is a very popular IWB holster around here and they do make it for the XD Service.

For an inexpensive OWB holster, I would recommend the Galco M7X Matrix. I have this holster for my XDSC. It is very comfortable.



Todd said:


> No matter what, also factor in a good gun belt. It will up your budget, but well worth the extra cash in terms of comfort and concealability.


+100!!

A good gun belt is a big component of the whole "package" that cannot be overlooked. I would recommend the Galco SB2 belt. Can you tell I like their products? :mrgreen:

Overall, with your price limit for the holsters, I would go with the Summer Comfort IWB and M7X Matrix OWB. This should be right at your budget.

Add in another $70 or so for a good belt, and you'll be set. :smt023

Good luck!


----------

